# New Ford F-150 Tv



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

I've searched the forum and can't seem to find an answer, so a little help please. OB is a 2004 23rs aprox 5,500 lbs & I don't travel overloaded. The dealer, who had us sign papers stating they did not advise us on tow vehicles, led me to believe I was ok towing it with a 2007 Nissan Frontier crew cab long bed, towing capacity 6300lbs. Most on this forum would advise otherwise. Well I must say it did a fine job, towed about 4000 mi last year New York to the Midwest and back, locally as well. Steep grades were a task @ 40 mph running 3000 rpm, especially thru WVVa. The truck was great and I never felt out of control. Great trips all. I actually love the truck and hate to give it up, however I need more room in the cab. The upgrades: Ford F-150 Super cab or a Nissan Titan ( Totota Tundra or GMC may be an option).The tundra w 5.7 V8 seems adequate as I'v had good luck w/ my nissan, but I'm leaning towards the 150. As per Ford the 4.6 V-8 6 spd w 3.73 tows 9200 and the 5.4 tows 9500. Does anyone have any experience with the smaller engine, would it tow as well and does fuel use increase as it may work harder. Given my past experience how will the 1/2 ton tow my ob. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Ford Truck specs
http://www.fordvehicles.com/services/cars-proxy/NGBS/Nameplate_SpecificationLiteDoc/Nameplate_SpecificationLiteDoc_8801EF28-E156-8D32-5E11-1A235E111A23.pdf


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd go for the 5.4L if I was going to buy one today. Definetly get one with the 6 speed trans....

This example illustrates one of the issues with tow ratings. The 4.6L can tow the trailer, but you will be happier with the 5.4L. Just one glance at the torque and power specs says it all.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I to would get the 5.4, but I am just biased.
My next TV is going to be the new F150 or a super duty oil burner unless Ford desided to release the F150 oil burner!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup go with the 5.4 dont mess around with the dealer and there numbers. Little is good and lots is better. If you need a x-plan for a ford PM me and I can get you one







. Thanks for looking at a ford.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I have an '09 F150 Supercab with 5.4 motor, 3.73 gears, 6 speed trans and the MaxTow option. Rated to tow 11,300 and it does an exemplary job of towing my '08 29RLS Sydney. The only drawback to towing with a 1/2 ton that is properly equipped is that you are limited in the weight you can carry in the truck bed. Ready to roll I have about 400 pounds capacity to play with before I hit the truck's GVW. I have lots of room on all the other numbers. Careful planning and loading all your toys in the trailer makes for an enjoyable trip. You can do a search on my older posts for more details on what this truck has to offer. I am extremely pleased with my truck and would buy it again.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I have the same truck setup as Dan. I love it. I don't have an outback yet though, lol it's on order...
go for the 5.4 for sure.

If you can wait, a whole new drivetrain lineup is being released in 2 weeks including a diesel F150 (wish I could have waited for that) but first ones won't roll out til end of august.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

svinc said:


> I have the same truck setup as Dan. I love it. I don't have an outback yet though, lol it's on order...
> go for the 5.4 for sure.
> 
> If you can wait, a whole new drivetrain lineup is being released in 2 weeks including a diesel F150 (wish I could have waited for that) but first ones won't roll out til end of august.


Uhhhh, don't hold your breath on the oil burner....


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I have the same truck setup as Dan. I love it. I don't have an outback yet though, lol it's on order...
> go for the 5.4 for sure.
> 
> If you can wait, a whole new drivetrain lineup is being released in 2 weeks including a diesel F150 (wish I could have waited for that) but first ones won't roll out til end of august.


Uhhhh, don't hold your breath on the oil burner....
[/quote]

My crystal ball is seeing a twin turbo V-6 in the F-150 before the oil burner


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

svinc said:


> If you can wait, a whole new drivetrain lineup is being released in 2 weeks including a diesel F150 (wish I could have waited for that) but first ones won't roll out til end of august.


I'd be interested in any recent (last month or two) gossip related to this. All things I've read in various forums is that the small diesel project is on the shelf indefinitely.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Skip the gossip, go for the press releases:
2010 Powertrain launches


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm biased too.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah I think that 4.4l diesel that was a potential for the F150 is going to find its way across the ocean and under the hoods of Land Rovers. Unfortunately. The Ecoboost V6 is a welcome addition for a powertrain option but a real dang expensive one. At least in some Ford models, the upcharge is similar to the massive hit one pays for the diesel option in the Super Duty's. It would be so nice to see that 4.4l diesel in half tons and barring that, the 6.2 Boss. I am real happy with my V10 tho =D It moves my F250's 7k + lbs around nicely.

Nathan how about a Ti-VCT Ecoboost 6.2l???

-CC


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

Gbadmc said:


> I've searched the forum and can't seem to find an answer, so a little help please. OB is a 2004 23rs aprox 5,500 lbs & I don't travel overloaded. The dealer, who had us sign papers stating they did not advise us on tow vehicles, led me to believe I was ok towing it with a 2007 Nissan Frontier crew cab long bed, towing capacity 6300lbs. Most on this forum would advise otherwise. Well I must say it did a fine job, towed about 4000 mi last year New York to the Midwest and back, locally as well. Steep grades were a task @ 40 mph running 3000 rpm, especially thru WVVa. The truck was great and I never felt out of control. Great trips all. I actually love the truck and hate to give it up, however I need more room in the cab. The upgrades: Ford F-150 Super cab or a Nissan Titan ( Totota Tundra or GMC may be an option).The tundra w 5.7 V8 seems adequate as I'v had good luck w/ my nissan, but I'm leaning towards the 150. As per Ford the 4.6 V-8 6 spd w 3.73 tows 9200 and the 5.4 tows 9500. Does anyone have any experience with the smaller engine, would it tow as well and does fuel use increase as it may work harder. Given my past experience how will the 1/2 ton tow my ob. Any advice would be appreciated.


Having towed with a 4.6L 2V Expedition, I'd surely suggest the 5.4L if you're sticking to an F150. I chose to go to a Tundra 5.7L and am quite pleased.

Happy Camping!!!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Yeah I think that 4.4l diesel that was a potential for the F150 is going to find its way across the ocean and under the hoods of Land Rovers. Unfortunately. The Ecoboost V6 is a welcome addition for a powertrain option but a real dang expensive one. At least in some Ford models, the upcharge is similar to the massive hit one pays for the diesel option in the Super Duty's. It would be so nice to see that 4.4l diesel in half tons and barring that, the 6.2 Boss. I am real happy with my V10 tho =D It moves my F250's 7k + lbs around nicely.
> 
> Nathan how about a Ti-VCT Ecoboost 6.2l???
> 
> -CC


Aren't we getting a little greedy? What are you looking for 700 hp and 700 ft lbs?!?!









BTW, the ecoboost is a $4k option in the Flex. That's 1/2 the upgrade cost of a Diesel....


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a 2010 F-150 5.4 with the 3.55 gears, towing an Outback 28RSS. Dry weight is around 5500lbs and it tows nicely. Could use a little more get up and go, getting up the hills in VA, but overall extremely happy. Looking at possibly going to 4.10 gears in the Fall.


----------



## Blue Oval (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd love to have the new 150 for a TV, the 5.4 should be great! I tow a 26RS with 2002 xplr with 239hp 4.6L rated for 7000 lbs towing and it does quite well, granted I live in southern Indiana so just some big hills, no mountains. I have my eye on 2007 and newer Expedition (they only have the 5.4L) I think they rate it for about 9000 lbs towing.

Two generations of family before me retired from Ford, so I am a LITTLE biased!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Blue Oval said:


> Two generations of family before me retired from Ford, so I am a LITTLE biased!


We can tell by your name...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Even though the ford is the weakest as far as power, its the strongest as far as chassis.

Get the ford! These new ones are great trucks!

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Yeah I think that 4.4l diesel that was a potential for the F150 is going to find its way across the ocean and under the hoods of Land Rovers. Unfortunately. The Ecoboost V6 is a welcome addition for a powertrain option but a real dang expensive one. At least in some Ford models, the upcharge is similar to the massive hit one pays for the diesel option in the Super Duty's. It would be so nice to see that 4.4l diesel in half tons and barring that, the 6.2 Boss. I am real happy with my V10 tho =D It moves my F250's 7k + lbs around nicely.
> 
> Nathan how about a Ti-VCT Ecoboost 6.2l???
> 
> -CC


Aren't we getting a little greedy? What are you looking for 700 hp and 700 ft lbs?!?!









BTW, the ecoboost is a $4k option in the Flex. That's 1/2 the upgrade cost of a Diesel....
[/quote]

Greedy? Shoot you can get more tq than that today just by selecting 99T 6.7L V8 DIESEL







Alot more! Although an engine like that would be fun to drive (and for you, fun to engineer) in a hot rod...not so much in a TV. Didn't Roush do a 777 track motor?

What do you think about a hypothetical engine option lineup in the F150 along the lines of Ecoboost V6, the version of the 6.2 Boss V8 in the SD and the 4.4l Lion. Just curious as to your thoughts on that.

Re the engine cost - yeah the engine alone is probably that much. I had been pricing out Flex SE's for Momma and the kiddos and in order to get that engine, you had to upgrade models to an SEL AWD which puts that total cost around 9-10k (as shown on the build and price website). Now that we are considering something else for the Momma-mobile, I sure wouldn't mind to drop 4k for an Ecoboost in a 2011 Expy EL (assuming it is available then)







her '05 Tribute is getting very tight with all 3 kiddos crammed in the back seat. Just yesterday, with them all packed in their car seats, the 2yr old, throwing a fit, reached over and whacked the 6mo. old with a toy. Momma was *not* pleased. Her other favorite thing is to raise her leg, angle it over and perform some sort of 2yr old taekwondo hammer kick usually landing right by his head. We set the handle of his car seat now so that it blocks her from doing that...usually.

-CC

Ooo...just saw that the 2011 F150 Raptor will be offered in a Crew Cab option with that hot motor in it!!! SWEET! You guys rock.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Greedy? Shoot you can get more tq than that today just by selecting 99T 6.7L V8 DIESEL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't comment on powertrain lineups other than press releases. I do like the power of a diesel, but Ecoboost engines are equivalent or even a tad higher in my book. BTW, you NEED AWD with the Ecoboost.









You could get a Raptor for the DW's family hauler. Explain it to her this way, she can take any shortcut she wants....


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Crew cab raptor







Wow that would make an interesting tow vehicle. How much suspension would I have to add to the outback to get it to keep up with the raptor







Do you think Fox shocks will have a long travel set up for the outback put some 17" wheels with BFG A/T's on the outback and your ready to roll.


----------

